# Dashshunds bad back -- back-brace?



## HiSocietyPoodle

I have a dear friend that has a Dachshund with a very bad back. The dog isn't old (maybe 4) and the back issue is rather severe. He spend a few days in the doggie hospital and on cortisone and IV.

They have two Dashshunds so the little guy with the back problem runs around to keep up with the girl doggie and it's doing him harm. It's hard to confine him all the time. His back feet seem to slide out from underneath him when he tries to keep up and run with her. And he was use to being able to get up on the bed or furniture. They got him doggie step to get on and off the bed. BUT, he fell off the bed and hurt himself, so now he's not allowed on the bed at all. Its hard because the female dog can do all the things he wants to do. And he feels like she's getting all the attention and he's being left out.

My friend doesn't want to use a doggie back leg wheeled contraption. It like a dog wheelchair.

Does anyone know of a company that makes back braces for Dashshunds? Or have any idea? It seems Dashshunds have a history of back problems cause their bodies are so long.


----------



## plumcrazy

I have a mini dachshund (used to have two of them, but my heart puppy went to the rainbow bridge just over a year ago) Juliet, the one who is still with me, has always been healthy and has never had a back problem. However, Meika (my rainbow bridge baby) had several episodes of back problems. I actually had a ramp made for my bed so she could go up and down and ALL my dogs use it now, even the spoos!

The times Meika had problems, she was on 6 weeks strict cage rest and different types of meds to help with the inflammation and pain... both times, she recovered well and we didn't need to worry about assistive technology (except for the ramp!) She finally succombed to a combination of and complications due to Canine Lupus and bladder cancer - but her back was healthy at the time of her passing...

Do you know why your friend doesn't want to use the cart with her dog? I don't think I've ever seen or heard of a back brace, but I have known dogs to do well with the carts... I would think the cart would allow more mobility for the dog, while the brace may or may not allow the dog to still use his back legs correctly. Do you know what her vet is suggesting for a solution?

I do want to share that even with the ramp, during the last year or so of Meika's life with us, she slept in a crate beside my bed rather than IN bed with me (which is where she had slept for years and years with me!) She really did not mind sleeping in the crate at all - if I would have projected my feelings onto her, I could THINK she was feeling bad - but I know she really wasn't (*I* was the one who missed her little body next to mine every night - but she was just glad she didn't have to jockey for position with the other dogs in bed!)

Wishing your friend good luck with whatever she decides and I'll send healing thoughts to her little dachsie!!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle

*dachsie with bad backs*

I'm not sure -- she hasn't voiced why she's against the wheel cart for the dachsie, just that she wouldn't do that to him. 

His name is Busta. He's a rescue so she doesn't have a lot of history on him.

I had mentioned a harness to restrict his movement so he couldn't run or jump. But, she was afraid he might bite her. He kinda has a bad attitude and has been aggressive with her and bit her a couple of times in the past. 

She is taking him for dachsie-doggie acupuncture tomorrow. I think its a great idea. I have used an acupuncturist on myself and my family before and believe it works. It's not a quick fix, it takes a few sessions to relieve the issues. But it does work.

Thank you for the positive energy and healing thoughts. I'll pass it on to her.


----------



## plumcrazy

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> just that she wouldn't do that to him.


See... that's the thing... she wouldn't be doing it TO him, but FOR him... hwell: As far as the biting goes - Dachshunds ARE German Varmint Dogs after all - and some of them can get rather tenacious like that. Makes me wonder, though, if he's biting because he has pain somewhere and he's trying to keep people from manipulating his little body...

Fingers crossed that the acupuncture gives him some relief!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle

*Tenacious dachsie*

The biting thing she said began a few days after she rescued him a few years ago. And it has happened several times. :freaked-out: I don't think Busta was biting her because of pain. He didn't have the back issue until recently. My Friend has good energy and is a kind loving soul, so I'm surprised the dog nipped at her.

I didn't have a problem with him, but I was doing Reiki on him. Its a form of holistic energy work. I came from a place of calm peaceful energy so the dog will be calm and relaxed. I was up close, had his face in my hands, face to face with him, calmly talking to him and putting my hands all over his body. Not so much in a petting motion but placing my hands in an area for a few minutes then move it around to another spot. I do understand dog telepathy so I was able to understand his energy. I think he has jealously issues with the other dog. My friend ((had)) another dog a Yorky. She had all three of them at once. The Yorky passed away this year and now its Busta and Molly left.

It also might be that she gives the female more attention only because she hasn't had a biting issue with her? I don't know. Molly is the Queen Bitch in the house. :caked: I could see that she ruled. Maybe Busta has issues stemming from a dominate female? :bike:

I'm going to ask my dear friend the reason 'WHY' she won't get him the wheelie cart.


----------



## *tina*

I grew up around Dachshunds and Basset Hounds (two long-backed breeds), and honestly, my mom found a pet chiropractor for her dogs :lol: I know that sounds really ridiculous, but between acupuncture and chiropractic care, none of our dogs ever had major back issues. Their current basset has the worst back out of them all, and she gets put on cage rest, only because she is WILD and jumps and all kinds of crazy things I've never seen a Basset do in my life :lol:


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle

*Busta Dachsie Update*

He's doing a whole lot better after the acupuncture. Amazing!


----------

